# Pups on a Cane Pole



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

All whom participated, it was great seeing / meeting you all. Good crew out there. 
~Buggs, thanks for the tips on cane pole fishing, have to admit, I've never done it. Now I know what our ancestors experienced. I wonder if they used vulgar and obtrusive language when a fish was pulling their arms out of their sockets? 

I don't know how you guys got the bait out on your cane pole, but ~Buggs and I were using a rather unique technique. One must have the utmost alacrity to perfect this method! 8)  Let me preface to say that both of us about knocked ourselves out trying to sling a 1/2 oz egg sinker and 6/0 hook around like a fly rod. Method one was aborted quickly. Anyways...
1.) Take the can pole with about 12' of line from tip to hook and attempt to swing the weight & hook into your hand. 
2.) With weight and hook in hand, wind up and chuck at desired hole, rod tip following the bait in mid air. 7 out 10 times you will fail to hit the mark and look like a idiot doing it, cause you just spooked the fish you were stalking for 10 minutes  

Now I won't even get into how to land a 27" Pup on a cane pole, floating around in the dark with no net, and no one around. I'm glad I had gloves or I would have stayed out there till the fish expired before I could boat 'em. 

So with that said, here a couple of pics of ~Buggs (with a net 
:x ) Also a couple of me including a blurry one of my first and only cane pole Pup. 

First, ~Buggs managed to cast net up this...Finger Mullet?? More like an "John Holmes" Mullet.  










Here's one boated on the spin rod..I felt like a snob, 'cause spin rods are for snobs... 8) 










REAL MEN (and women) use cane poles!!! 










BTW, you know how hard it is to measure a feisty fish with a crinkled up tailors tape measure in the boat?? 










~Buggs managed to cane one up. All I heard was 'Skunk!!", "AAAAHHHH!!! "Skunk!!!" "#*%@, #*%@" 'Skunk!!" Needless to say he was very unhappy with my tardy rescue effort....










After approaching him just out of arms length, he was heard to say, "If I could get out of this boat, I'd shove this fish up your *ss!" 










All kidding aside, it was a great time and hope to see 'yall on the water soon. (BTW, I'm still scratching my head, what is a "Cane Pole Leftover"?? 

Skunk


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah that was a fun night i ended up catchin six got 2- a 26in and a 24in- on the cane before i put it away but i know where jm fishing from now on that cove was good all night.


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

bah, wish I could have made it down there. School just started and had me up stuck up here.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

My mom and dad taught me to use the bow and arrow cast method with the cane pole.

point the rod in the direction where you want the bait to go 
Grab the hook and bait between thumb and forefinger of other hand
pull back to put a nice bow in the cane pole
release and watch your bait fly (hopefully) toward the target
you can lift the rod tip a bit when you release to get extra distance


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My daddy taught me how to fish with a cane pole. Great work guys.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Too Busy said:


> My mom and dad taught me to use the bow and arrow cast method with the cane pole.
> 
> point the rod in the direction where you want the bait to go
> Grab the hook and bait between thumb and forefinger of other hand
> ...


I tried a sort of that technique, but with 12' of line, I could get enough bend in the rod to launch the bait. 

Skunk


----------

